# A couple of extras.



## Lant-ern (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 15, 2021)

Totally agree with the growing old joke.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Dec 15, 2021)

I agree Gary and look at ZZ Top lol


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 4, 2022)

My friend’s bakery burned down last night. Now his business is toast.

Getting the ability to fly would be so uplifting.

It’s hard to explain puns to kleptomaniacs because they always take things literally
.
Two windmills are standing in a wind farm. One asks, “What’s your favorite kind of music?” The other says, “I’m a big metal fan.”

I can’t believe I got fired from the calendar factory. All I did was take a day off!

England doesn’t have a kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool.

What do you call the wife of a hippie? A Mississippi


----------



## Lant-ern (Feb 5, 2022)

Ad on Facebook Marketplace. I just won a $2K ticket to the Super Bowl. It's on the 50 and close to the field. Need to find someone to take my place since it's the same day as my wedding. If you're interested and available, the wedding is at St John's church at 3pm. Her name is Pam. She's attractive, a good cook, and will be wearing a white dress. Don't worry, she has a great sense of humour!


----------

